# New shoes?



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I used Sidi for many years and they have been incredibly durable...I wear a 45 regular (10.5) and they fit perfectly. I currently have a couple of pairs Sidi 6.6 Vents. I have a curiosity about trying a new brand but some trepidation about messing with success.
I'm curious about Gaerne, Crono, Mavic, Fizik and especially Bont....
I'm also open to any other suggestion..so, any ideas, experiences, suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd say back away slowly.

One year I decided to change shoes... it was a really bad year. I too was pulled away by the allure of Bont and Lake and others, but it was not to be.

Cycling shoes are very, very different. I'm not just talking one being narrow or one being wide or one having laces while the other has BOA, it's much deeper than that. Shoes are a fit item.

I won't go into it all here, but there's a laundry list of fitting tied to your shoes. Things like the stack height of the shoe system are incredibly important, even a millimeter or two of change can spell disaster. Things like wedging, shimming and arch support can be handled to a large degree outside/inside of the shoes with insoles and wedges and such, but who wants to go through all of that? I won't even bother going into cleat bolt positioning or any of that. Finding a shoe that biomechanically works good for you out of the box is really what you want. 

Oh what is that? You have that perfectly working shoe now? Lucky you.

Change your shoes and you could ruin your experience on the bike, be careful, there's tons of factors at play here.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I also was a Sidi devote for years. Around 40 years old I started having trouble with the ball of my right foot so I also began a search for a new shoe.

I ended up with Bont, and Giro insoles for adjustable arch support. I have 2 pair of Bont shoes at this point, so far they have been beyond peer. The heat molding and longevity are the two main selling points, not to mention that they are so stiff they make the Sidi's feel like wet noodles. 

I really could not recommend them enough.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ls1togo said:


> I used Sidi for many years and they have been incredibly durable...I wear a 45 regular (10.5) and they fit perfectly.


This. Stay with Sidi. For depth, read MMs' post again.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mess with success either, especially at like $300 per try......but Lake shoes are excellent. If they fit of course.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

kbwh said:


> This. Stay with Sidi. For depth, read MMs' post again.


This. In cycling, as new as I am, I have learned... don't fix it if it ain't broke. If you something that's working, stay put and buy an extra pair for the future. And I'm a Bont guy.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

If you're going to move to a different brand, you really need to try them on before purchase. That means heading to the LBS, who hopefully won't be absurdly overpriced as compared to on-line.

You can buy on-line, but be prepared to return and make sure the vendor has a liberal policy towards that.

I just ordered some Shimano's from Bike Tires Direct, with Shimano offering a 60 day return policy. AS well I've been using Shimano's for 15 years or so, so feel comfortable with on-line shoes.


----------

